# Jenny



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

What would you do if you have dogs and no fences when a jenny appears endangering your dogs? Please no comments about getting a fence up. That does nothing about the immediate problem or my finances. The dogs are on chains because of the neighbor. The sheriff could not believe she would go after the dogs until he saw it happen for himself.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Donkeys hate dogs. They will learn to tolerate dogs that belong in their territory, but they will attack outsiders. This is why they are used as livestock guardians. You could fence in the dogs. Create a fenced in area for them, commonly called a kennel, but you could make it larger. A 20 x 20 enclosure would keep trouble away from them.

In addition, if you can contain the jenny, you then call animal control because you are worried she might get hit by a car. This would inconvenience your neighbor.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wouldn't it be ok to call animal control if that jenny comes over onto your property and harms (or tries to harm) your dogs?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would be fined out the fanny if one of my donkeys wandered to a neighbors place and attacked their dogs. Why hasn't the sheriff called animal control to deal with this problem before a dog gets killed?

If you have large ranches or farms around you, you could barter for fence material I bet.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Your dogs are on your property and unless you are in a fence out area, you have every right to contact animal control.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Maura said:


> Donkeys hate dogs. They will learn to tolerate dogs that belong in their territory, but they will attack outsiders. This is why they are used as livestock guardians. You could fence in the dogs. Create a fenced in area for them, commonly called a kennel, but you could make it larger. A 20 x 20 enclosure would keep trouble away from them.
> 
> In addition, if you can contain the jenny, you then call animal control because you are worried she might get hit by a car. This would inconvenience your neighbor.


Might as well not have a dog.

Could you pleas explain how to contain a jenny without a fence?

I explained I have my dogs on chains. They are even on chains in a fenced in area 85x85 feet. They however climb or dig und the fence. To do as you suggest I would have to first move the dogs the jenny threatens to put said jenny behind a stock fence.

So I am puzzled by your response.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

motdaugrnds said:


> Wouldn't it be ok to call animal control if that jenny comes over onto your property and harms (or tries to harm) your dogs?


The sheriff told me there is no such thing or enforceable law in my county or state. 
Since he also admitted it is the biggest thing consuming their time it seems to me there would be a law about animal containment and violations would help support their salary.

Instead he basically said sss. Part of my problem is my kind heart and no enforceable law.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

am1too said:


> Might as well not have a dog.
> 
> Could you pleas explain how to contain a jenny without a fence?
> 
> ...


Whose Jenny is it? If it's your neighbors, and it's on your property, call Animal Control and have them address it with the neighbor....that's not your problem, but I'd raise holy hell if I were you.

If it's yours, and you can't contain the Jenny, you can contain the dogs in a kennel (that is how I'm understanding this response). Or get rid of the Jenny.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

aoconnor1 said:


> I would be fined out the fanny if one of my donkeys wandered to a neighbors place and attacked their dogs. Why hasn't the sheriff called animal control to deal with this problem before a dog gets killed?
> 
> If you have large ranches or farms around you, you could barter for fence material I bet.


There is no such thing within reasonable distance to my property. It does not solve the immediate problem.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wr said:


> Your dogs are on your property and unless you are in a fence out area, you have every right to contact animal control.


From what the sheriff said there are no fence laws either way here.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for your responses. At least no one suggested I am at fault and some neighbor is justified.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

am1too said:


> Thanks for your responses. At least no one suggested I am at fault and some neighbor is justified.


No, the neighbor is not justified. I was going to suggest you tell the neighbor you will shoot the jenny but I thought that might seem extreme. But, now that it seems your AC cannot step in, I guess maybe it's not that extreme. 

Could you fire a shot over its head? Do something that would make it afraid to come back? Have you talked to the neighbor (do they know its out?)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If you know who owns the donkey, let them know quite clearly that if she is found on your property again, she will be dropped off at the next livestock auction.

I realize fencing can be expensive and this isn't the best time of year to invest but if you could even borrow a some electric fencing materials for a few days, your problem would likely stay gone.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

offthegrid said:


> No, the neighbor is not justified. I was going to suggest you tell the neighbor you will shoot the jenny but I thought that might seem extreme. But, now that it seems your AC cannot step in, I guess maybe it's not that extreme.
> 
> Could you fire a shot over its head? Do something that would make it afraid to come back? Have you talked to the neighbor (do they know its out?)


Have nothing to fire a shot with. Thanks to the county gravel road and my sling shot jenny has received a very strong unwelcome message and disappeared over the rise. At this time it appears effective.

Neighbor said jenny was not his.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wr said:


> If you know who owns the donkey, let them know quite clearly that if she is found on your property again, she will be dropped off at the next livestock auction.
> 
> I realize fencing can be expensive and this isn't the best time of year to invest but if you could even borrow a some electric fencing materials for a few days, your problem would likely stay gone.


Ok I'm going to go looking for some electric to borrow while jenny is threatening my dogs. Brilliant!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

am1too said:


> Ok I'm going to go looking for some electric to borrow while jenny is threatening my dogs. Brilliant!



Snotty comments like this is why people don't bother answering questions anymore but I'm game. 

I was of the impression that you were concerned that the jenny may return. 

Donkeys are pretty smart and a stinging barrier is a strong deterrent but given your responses, I suggest you keep doing what your doing and hopefully the Jenny stays gone and your dogs stay safe.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

am1too said:


> Ok I'm going to go looking for some electric to borrow while jenny is threatening my dogs. Brilliant!


Not sure what other kind of advice you were looking for. I don't think there is any magic solution other than bring your dogs in or pen them until you can figure out who owns the jenny. Or shoot it...? Or catch it and take it to a livestock sale?

I guess I'd start asking all the neighbors...someone must be missing it?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you can approach her, you can halter her or rope her and tie her to a post until the neighbor can come and get her. Otherwise, she can probably be bribed into a building with corn. Otherwise, it&#8217;s up to you to create a jennet proof fence on your side.

You only said your dogs are chained, which I envisioned as a 6 foot chain attached to a doghouse. There are ways to stop dogs from digging or jumping, but the real problem is your neighbor, as you know.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Livestock do occasionally get out and it's likely a good idea to discuss the situation with a neighbour before you start shooting or threatening to shoot. 

Legally, you can shoot to protect your own livestock or humans but if you're not going to shoot it, don't know where it came from, don't have animal control, police won't help and aren't ready to fence, I'm not sure what suggestions you're looking for.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

Does he think oklahoma is still open range? Because it isn't. They should be able to do something about the donkey.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wr said:


> Snotty comments like this is why people don't bother answering questions anymore but I'm game.
> 
> I was of the impression that you were concerned that the jenny may return.
> 
> Donkeys are pretty smart and a stinging barrier is a strong deterrent but given your responses, I suggest you keep doing what your doing and hopefully the Jenny stays gone and your dogs stay safe.


I'm so very sorry you see it as snotty. Maybe you can understand my frustration.

I thought I made the situation clear that I was between my dogs and the jenny in a live situation. 

I did not ask about the future. I realize fence for the future is probably my best defense. I also made a specific request on the discussion of fence in my OP. You must have got distracted forgot or did not read it. I understand that very easily. I will look to see if I implied a return engagement with jenny. If I did I forgot, sorry.

Yes donkeys are very smart and social.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wr said:


> If you know who owns the donkey, let them know quite clearly that if she is found on your property again, she will be dropped off at the next livestock auction.
> 
> I realize fencing can be expensive and this isn't the best time of year to invest but if you could even borrow a some electric fencing materials for a few days, your problem would likely stay gone.


I did call the neighbor across the property line fence that contained the jenny for over a month. He said it was not his. Donkeys are very sociable and it would be easy enough to halter it and lead if I had any tack. Not having that kind of livestock I have not even a rope on hand. I do have a log chain though. I will think about getting some and learn how to use it.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Maura said:


> If you can approach her, you can halter her or rope her and tie her to a post until the neighbor can come and get her. Otherwise, she can probably be bribed into a building with corn. Otherwise, itâs up to you to create a jennet proof fence on your side.
> 
> You only said your dogs are chained, which I envisioned as a 6 foot chain attached to a doghouse. There are ways to stop dogs from digging or jumping, but the real problem is your neighbor, as you know.


But I want them to dig the gophers. My dogs climb a stock fence and walk right through a 4 strand barbwire fence. I am close to adding electric fencing to hopefully eliminate that problem. I have been adding fence as fast as I can pay cash. Needs about $1500. It is receiving top priority these days.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wr said:


> Livestock do occasionally get out and it's likely a good idea to discuss the situation with a neighbour before you start shooting or threatening to shoot.
> 
> Legally, you can shoot to protect your own livestock or humans but if you're not going to shoot it, don't know where it came from, don't have animal control, police won't help and aren't ready to fence, I'm not sure what suggestions you're looking for.


That is why I called my very nasty neighbor. It had been on his property for a month. He said it was not his.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

OakHollowBoers said:


> Does he think oklahoma is still open range? Because it isn't. They should be able to do something about the donkey.


That is what I thought. Maybe the sheriff does not know. He says they do not enforce such and spend a lot of time baby siting animals.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you have this all sorted out and don't need any further input.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not suggesting you pick a fight with your sheriff, but what it really sounds like to me when he says that they "do not enforce" is that he is using his prerogative to pick and choose which laws his force spends their time on. They can do that. He mentioned that it's their biggest time consumer. He's either lazy, or he has so much of this kind of thing that it would be a drain on his resources at the community's expense. Maybe your county really doesn't even have animal control options. I think you're pretty much doing what you can at this point. Keep trying to scare it off, maybe it will give up on making friends.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Is there a Humane Society or ASPCA out your way? This jenny seems to not have an owner (or not claiming to be anyway). If there&#8217;s no animal welfare society, perhaps a horse/donkey rescue?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Peac...e-Adoption-Center-of-Oklahoma/365238863589901

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tamm...ature-Horse-and-Donkey-Rescue/245361058817657 miniatures, but they may take yours, or know someone who will.

I doubt anyone would come out unless you have the donkey in a pen, tied up, or something. If someone will take her, I&#8217;m sure they can help you figure this out. You can make a halter out of a piece of rope, there are instructions on the internet. Not the kind with knots in it. Don&#8217;t use a horse halter as a donkey&#8217;s jaw area is much bigger. They like oats, corn, carrots, apples, cherries.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Maura said:


> Is there a Humane Society or ASPCA out your way? This jenny seems to not have an owner (or not claiming to be anyway). If thereâs no animal welfare society, perhaps a horse/donkey rescue?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Peac...e-Adoption-Center-of-Oklahoma/365238863589901
> 
> ...



I suspect that a rescue will not take a donkey unless the actual owner surrenders it. They likely don't want to be charged with possession of a stolen animal.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

wiscto said:


> I'm not suggesting you pick a fight with your sheriff, but what it really sounds like to me when he says that they "do not enforce" is that he is using his prerogative to pick and choose which laws his force spends their time on. They can do that. He mentioned that it's their biggest time consumer. He's either lazy, or he has so much of this kind of thing that it would be a drain on his resources at the community's expense. Maybe your county really doesn't even have animal control options. I think you're pretty much doing what you can at this point. Keep trying to scare it off, maybe it will give up on making friends.


Could you please explain why I would try to be hospitable with a natural enemy of my animals, in this case dogs?

I am beginning to think it would be worth my time to research what the law actually is myself rather then take the word of the local yokel I seem to not be able to get help from on a legal issue such as animal containment and enforcement. I do believe Oklahoma is a closed range state and should be enforceable. 

I personally do think there is a case to be made about his ethics about work and enforcement. The neighbor said he would not get out of his car. But that maybe partly due to big dogs.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

am1too said:


> Could you please explain why I would try to be hospitable with a natural enemy of my animals, in this case dogs?
> 
> I am beginning to think it would be worth my time to research what the law actually is myself rather then take the word of the local yokel I seem to not be able to get help from on a legal issue such as animal containment and enforcement. I do believe Oklahoma is a closed range state and should be enforceable.
> 
> I personally do think there is a case to be made about his ethics about work and enforcement. The neighbor said he would not get out of his car. But that maybe partly due to big dogs.


Can you please explain why you denounce every single response to your problem? Good grief, at least attempt to appreciate all of those who tried giving you helpful advice or answers to your problem. 

Also, if the donkey hasnt returned, you don't know the owner, and you don't know where it came from, what exactly is the sheriff supposed to do further for you?? Other than what help you have received thus far, what more can be done? You are argumentative enough on this post, I can't imagine dealing with you in person!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

aoconnor1 said:


> Can you please explain why you denounce every single response to your problem? Good grief, at least attempt to appreciate all of those who tried giving you helpful advice or answers to your problem.
> 
> Also, if the donkey hasnt returned, you don't know the owner, and you don't know where it came from, what exactly is the sheriff supposed to do further for you?? Other than what help you have received thus far, what more can be done? You are argumentative enough on this post, I can't imagine dealing with you in person!


I am sorry you feel this way. The situation was -

No fences 
No containment facilities
Active natural enemy of current animals

It seems to me the solutions offered all apply to the future and not the current.

I am not pursuing help from the sheriff at this time

I am told to contain the jenny. I ask with what. I do not even have a rope at this time to tie it to a tree which I have plenty. Next I would need to provide water and some kind of feed at some point. I have no water trough or pond to supply water. This means a 50 mile round trip to town for a trough. Any neighbors having a water trough would be using them.

As you mention the problem is at least temporarily solved by absence of jenny.

I was looking for ideas on how others would handle the immediate situation. I fully understand future ways to handle the situation.

Currently I have no funds to build a shelter or fence a paddock. Even if I did that would and could not effect the immediate problem.

I am working to fix the fencing problem as money allows. If others here say do it today I need them also to source funding for me. I am not bankable. No I am not asking for money.

I recently built containment for a neighbor jack with the capital of the owner.

You know instead of trying to carry on a conversation about the issue, I should have said nothing but thank you to the participants in the thread. 

If I have not said thank you, please accept my apologies.

Thanks to all the posters here. I do appreciate your participation.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

am1too said:


> Could you please explain why I would try to be hospitable with a natural enemy of my animals, in this case dogs?


 Best of luck to you.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

I have a solution that might work. It's a couple of steps, but I'll see if I can break it down:

1. Borrow a livestock trailer
2. Get the Jenny into the trailer
3. Tow the trailer to a mobile slaughter house
4. Ask for the processor for a coarse grind
5. Mix well with rice and chicken
6. Feed to dogs

Okay, okay ... I'm only being half serious, buuuuut it would solve two problems


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

am1too said:


> It seems to me the solutions offered all apply to the future and not the current.


Maybe this will help.......


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

An "immediate" solution seems to be only one of confinement and redistribution!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds like the slingshot worked pretty good. Do you have a BB or pellet gun? Give him a good sting whenever he's on your property, he should learn real quick to avoid it.


----------

